# City of Dan Culvert, Whitwick, Leicestershire - April '15



## KM Punk (May 18, 2015)

Just east of the former mining town of Coalville, is the village of Whitwick. Whitwick sits on top of the Grace Dieu Brook, which winds through the village. The culvert itself mainly consists of corrugated metal(which is quite slippery) with a concrete section at the inflow.
This was quite a fun one to do which only the inflow proving stoopy.
Explored with Miss Mayhem and The Shepshed Diamondback.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





Cheers for Looking​


----------

